# Bathroom Basic Plughole



## diynoob2011 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,

The basin plughole is fading colour. It is no longer that original silver colour. Please see what I mean here: http://wwwdelivery.superstock.com/WI/223/4029/PreviewComp/SuperStock_4029R-366592.jpg

I am wondering whether there are any products you recommend (not too expensive) so that I can paint it to make it silver again? 

Thank you


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You will need to change that part if you want the piece to look good again----no paint will work there.


----------



## diynoob2011 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Take that picture to a plumbing supply house and they should be able to sell you the part--the removal tool and a tub of plumbers putty----

Cost should not be much--they might even lend you the tool.---Mike---


----------



## DecorMadeSimple (Aug 14, 2011)

Clean with comet and scratch pad. If it's rust use Whink, rust stain remover.


----------

